# Battle of Kham Duc



## Gunz (Jul 15, 2016)

This is a very readable account of the Battle of Kham Duc in 1968, that involved USA Special Forces, Australian Advisors, a Marine arty battery and others that were attacked at and around an SF camp in what is now western Quang Nam Province...and besieged by several VC regiments and some turncoat CIDG Montagnards...and it documents the efforts to support and evacuate these units.

Kham Duc is not as famous as the fight at the Special Forces camp at Lang Vei, probably because it was somewhat overshadowed by that battle and the siege of Khe Sanh, but it was important and worthy of study.

This is told from the POV of the Air Force and might be of interest to tactical air controllers. 





http://www.afhso.af.mil/shared/media/document/AFD-100922-026.pdf


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Jul 15, 2016)

One hell of a read!! IMHO, the CIDG hiding in the C-130, should have all been shot.


----------



## Devildoc (Jul 15, 2016)

Damn.  My heart rate got going reading that...it was like a novel.  What a great example of inter-service coordination.


----------



## CDG (Jul 15, 2016)

Thanks for posting this.


----------

